# Port Sanilac outing



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

We have decided to put together a little tourney on May 8th at Port Sanilac.

This is the Saturday before Mothers day on Sunday.

If we have a blow day we will either push it off to the following weekend or just postpone all together.

No boat limit

I will post these rules and we can change anything for now. Just a place to start.

6 rod limit.
Weigh only best five fish.
Starting time 6:00 AM?
Weigh in at 2:00 PM?
$20 per boat fee
Cash to 1st place, 2nd, 3rd and biggest fish.
Bring a dish to pass for weigh in.

Bob King


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I guess I will start posting who we have so far. I am sure I have missed someone.

fasteight
badboy
twoatatime
kingfisher
ficious
BlueSuten
Appointment (highpowered)
TimT

If I forgot someone let me know. Looks like a start to a good group.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

You can add me to the list, It was nice to finally put faces to the names at last years outing.

Rich
Mcanes1


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Here is who I have so far.

Mcanes1 (Rich)
WALLEYEvision
Ficious
Fasteight
Badboy69
twoatatime
Bluesuten
Appointment (highpowered)
Kingfisher
Tim T

If any of you guys are teming up let me know. If you know who you crew will be I can add that also.

Looks like with these numbers we will have fun. Are we OK with $20 boat entry with $5 for each boat going for biggest fish? Or should we raise or lower the boat entry fee?

With the max on rods you can have as many as you want for a crew. 

As long as we don't have NE or East winds we should not have to worry about the blow.

Bob


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Bob, fish fanatic jr. will be fishing with me as well.


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm in as long as the boss (my wife  ) doesn't change my plans. 

Oh yeah...YoungBlood will be in with me and another to be named later.

Thanks!

Big K.


----------



## twoatatime (Jan 4, 2004)

Bigdraz and myself are possibly thinking of camping out somewhere in the area Sat night. We would fish a couple of hours in the morning and make it home in time to put in our time. If anyone is interested, let me know, and i will make reservations for everyone.


----------



## Mullins Sports And More (Dec 13, 2002)

Count us in on the fun! If anyone needs a place to camp or store a boat while your up here, contact me, I have lots of room! Looking forward to seeing everyone!
Mike


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Bob,

Still hoping to make this one, hope to have the boat ready AND have the time. Too much work is better than not enough I suppose. Are we going to have to move to HB or Lex??

Harry


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I have not got my boat out yet for its maiden voyage just to make sure things work. I just got it completely loaded tonight. Thought about going in the morning.

I have no problem moving this to somewhere else. What ever the general consencious is. I know there always tourneys going on in each port during the spring.

I have never fished Harbor Beach or Lexington. Would either be better for wind directions?

Bob


----------



## twoatatime (Jan 4, 2004)

If there is a tourney in Port Sanillac, then why not meet and launch at Lexington? Does anyone know if there is a tournament there also? This is actually 10 miles closer than Sanillac anyways. There is plenty of room there as well. 

Also, is the list of people all groups with boats or just single people?


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

WooooHoooo!!!!!!! Have the weekend off and also have clearance for takeoff from the tower. Now just hope for acceptable weather. 

Lex or HB?? Both will be hosting tourneys too I think. Both have room, but HB may be more truck/boat friendly, but Lex is closer for most. I have a couple of 8 x 10' canopy's if needed.

Harry


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I said I will go with what the gerneral consecious is. I have not heard many replies.

Sanilac is easier for me and almost straight across. I am always open to trying a new port though. I may have to get my crew together and pre fish that before the tourney. Never been out of Lexington.

Harry
What are you referring to when you say you have clearance for takeoff from the tower?

Bob


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

I'm being let out on "good" behavior. We have some serious illness in my wife's family right now, I'll explain in a PM later. I like PS too, but it sounds kinda crowded that weekend. I'll be glad to be on the water anywhere.

Harry


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Same here, that is why I have not moved it or decided where we should fish until I get a few suggestions from the guys who are in it.

If you guys want me to just move it or decide to stay let me know.


We only do this for fun anyway. I don't think anyone here is thinking about how they can make a living doing our tourneys. Now, bragging rights are a different story.
Bob


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

Got a call last night and apparently my wives family is having a surprise birthday party for her grandmother that Saturday. I may still try to come out and meet everyone and fish a little, but I'll probably have to leave early to make the party on time. I'll keep everyone informed.

Big K. :nono:


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

might be able to make it. just got back from florida

habor-whatever

may want to spend night on boat and go up sat night-never did this before, any of the harbors allow this?


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Bob,

Going to head to PS this coming Sunday(25th). Will post results. Gotta go work on getting the boat ready. Might have to let the bigger tourneys launch first if we go to PS.

1fife,

I slept on my boat at PS last year, as long as you aren't real obvious, I don't think they will say anything. No pre-fishing for me on this one. Sunday is Mothers Day and I have to work Friday.

Harry


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

i have to talk to my buddies

may 8th (sat) 6 am? is this right-port sanliac

ficous-did you just anchor in harbor?

id rather fish off his 22footer than my 19footer. he has a cuddy and we could sleep in it.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

6:00 AM at Sanilac so far is what it is. We may change this if everyone wants to move to Lexington. We could leave earlier or later depending what we all want to do. We could start at 5:00AM and be done by noon if all of us wanted to do that? I am not sure exactly what the start times are for the other tourneys. We could be in before them and out before them if we need to?

I know there is tourneys going in each port. So either way makes no difference to me. 

Bob


----------



## fasteight (Jul 20, 2001)

I will volunteer to sit at the launch and collect all entries.. :mischeif: where was the closest casino??  

maybe there could be a "captain" designated to collect for the ones goin out early and another for the later ones??


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

wondering what the start tiem is gonna be

and end

seeing who might be my crew at bowling and want the details(they can be a pain)


----------



## TimT (Feb 16, 2000)

Seeing how the place is going to be overrun with tourney fisherman, perhaps it would be less stressfull to get an earlier start and get back for our weigh-in before everyone else starts back. Personally, I like fishing through the whole day too, but, for the sake of having a weigh-in that all can attend we should probably start and wrap it up early. I'm fine with whatever ya'll decide. I'll make sure to have my mess of fish fileted from Friday, before we start fishing Saturday. This whole deal is for fun anyhow, so whatever works best for everyone, works for me. A 5:00 start and being gathered up by 12:30 sounds good to me.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

It went from 2' or less to 2-4' for saturday.........4-7' on friday. Still fishable, just a little more bumpy. Looks like most of the tourney fleet will be staying a little closer to home. Any start time will be fine for me. Fiddled most of the day with my gear making sure all is ready, now just hoping for good weather.

ficious


----------



## Badboy69 (Mar 29, 2003)

Ok, MSSC start time is 6am to 3pm, let us start at 5am til 2pm, that way we shouldn't have any problems either way for them or us, and all should run smooth. Just my .02 worth, either way I'm fishing to have a good time, and have some fun!
PolarBear....I sent you a PM, I need to know if you want to come along!!
Larry


----------



## Tech Rally (Jan 10, 2003)

The 4:10pm Nearshore forecast is still looking good,

SATURDAY
EAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS...TURNING TO NORTHEAST. MOSTLY 
CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. WAVES AROUND 1 FOOT. 


Harry, Is there going to be a catfish division in this tourney?


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Keith,

No, but I was thinking of stalking the shallows with my bow......most weight and big fish here I come.

Harry


----------



## fasteight (Jul 20, 2001)

as of 7pm thurs. 

GALE WARNING IN EFFECT

TONIGHT
WEST WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS...BECOMING NORTHWEST 15 TO 25 
KNOTS...WITH GUSTS TO 35 KNOT GALES. WAVES 1 TO 3 KNOT...BUILDING TO 
4 TO 7 FEET OVERNIGHT. 

FRIDAY
NORTH WINDS 15 TO 25 KNOTS...DECREASING TO 10 TO 20 KNOTS. 
WAVES 4 TO 7 FEET...SUBSIDING TO 2 TO 4 FEET BY MID AFTERNOON. 

FRIDAY NIGHT
NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS...VEERING TO EAST 
AROUND MIDNIGHT. SCATTERED RAIN SHOWERS WITH A CHANCE OF 
THUNDERSTORMS. WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS. 

SATURDAY
EAST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS...BACKING TO NORTHEAST. A 
CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. WAVES 2 TO 4 FEET. 

SATURDAY NIGHT
NORTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS...VEERING TO EAST LATE. 
A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET


----------



## twoatatime (Jan 4, 2004)

The last weather report I got was an 80 percent chance of thundershowers with good rain all day long. It is still early though yet. 

Will everyone meet out there regardless of weather, or do you call it the night before?


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

fasteight,

That's the 5 mile/offshore forcast. With east/northeast winds, I didn't think the nearshore would be noticably different, but it is....go figure. Did you want to pick up you raingear tonite??


twoatatime,

We will be there regardless, we can wait out the thundershowers in the harbor if need be. If there aren't "christmas trees" on the horizon, I would consider it or hope to wait it out. I'll dress for rain, but wind is a different story.

I'm just hoping to fish.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Personally if its going to be the potential of severe storms I would rather start when it gets daylight so I can see whats coming. Problem with starting later, the waves will be building. this could limit the fish time for the smaller boats.

I have almost a two hour drive to get over there. I would rather cancel Friday night then make that long drive. Lets watch the weather and make the call late tonight or tomorrow morning.

There will be other weekends. Not worth forcing a trip just to get the tourney in. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Badboy69 (Mar 29, 2003)

To me it doesn't matter, rain, shine, storms...I'm heading over Friday night, if no one is there and weather permitting I'm heading out. I'll be staying on my boat at the launch.
Larry


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

our squad cant amke it


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Anyone check the forecast, any changes?

I plan to head over there early Saturday morning. I am going to be over there by 5:00AM. If you guys want to start it that early I will be there other wise I will wait around until everyone arrives for us to start.

I think I will be blown off by noon if the forecast is correct. So starting early and finishing sooner works for me.

If you guys PM me I will give you my cell phone.

I have a red F-250 4 door diesel truck. My boat is a 19.5 Sylvan with a 115 hp merc. Boat is tan and green.

Only guy that may not be able to make the early show is Ficious. Of course Harry if you can pull an all nighter then this may work for you.

Bob King


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Bob,

I'll watch you pull in if I'm awake. Not going to miss the start. Last forcast I heard was TS around daybreak. Rig is parked and ready to roll when I get out of here(midnight). I'll be there. If the rest of my crew is half as geeked as I am..... I will check back as I can til I leave.

Here is latest nearshore forcast:

.SATURDAY...SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS. SHOWERS AND 
THUNDERSTORMS LIKELY. WAVES AROUND 1 FOOT. 
.SATURDAY NIGHT...NORTH WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS. MOSTLY CLOUDY. A CHANCE 
OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. WAVES 1 TO 2 FEET. 




Harry


----------



## twoatatime (Jan 4, 2004)

My boat fishes 4 pretty well. I have a buddy who backed out. I know there is a rod limit, but if anyone wants to join, give me a ring. 

Jason 586-524-9273.....


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

**** my wife put me on a leash to keep my freak butt in line, yes Harry I'm geeked as a mater of fact I'm a freak on a leash LOL. I'll be there forsure drive a 1990 black dodge truck short box so look for me.

Ming Ming :cheeky-sm


----------



## Tech Rally (Jan 10, 2003)

I talked to Mcanes1 (Rich) today, he won't be able to make it tomorrow. Hopefully I get there to say hello to you face to face before you hit the water tomorrow. If I miss ya, then I guess we'll see ya on the water. 

Last weather report I saw, appeared as though the heavy rain possible thunder storms were gonna be hitting around 11-12 at PS. Plenty of time to put some fish in the boat.


----------



## Badboy69 (Mar 29, 2003)

I'll be heading out for the launch in a couple hours, here's my rig and I'll be up late, so stop and say hi.
Larry


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Larry
Who do you have for a crew?

I may head out this evening also. If I new they would not complain about us sleeping in the truck I would do that.

Looks like I will have at least three in my boat.

Lets cross our fingers on the weather.

Bob


----------

